# HTC Evo 3d Virgin to Sprint



## jove_garcia

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Difficult

Mod Base:: Sense (HTC)

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: SBF (SBF_Flash/RSDLite)

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
Im having problems programing this phone, its called EVO V 4G in Virgin mobile. I need the password in order to edit all the programing settings. I called customer service but they dont know a thing, the phone is branded whith the sprint logo so im assuming its the same device as the Sprint EVO 3D.
Im from Mexico and I need this code in order to unlock it. Its easier if I have a Sprint Rom. Is this possible or is there other way to obtain this 6 digit password (MSL Code i think)

Thanks!!


----------



## brolz

Download MSL READER from the app store if that's what your looking for. Must be rooted. Hope that helps.

-Brolz from his EVO 3D


----------

